# Thanksgiving Images for 2022



## debodun (Oct 31, 2022)

Next major American holiday. It falls on November 24th this year.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2022)

Gee deb, I know you're busy tomorrow but Halloween is TODAY!


----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)

An *uplifting *thanksgiving to all!


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2022)

What I will *not* do this Thanksgiving​I will not make the same turkey stuffing I make every year; the one in which I toss unpopped popcorn with the other things, stuff it into the turkey, then roast until the popcorn blows the ass off the turkey.

I will not disparage the cook's disgusting green bean casserole, no matter how I feel personally. I want people to be happy. So along with not touching it with a 10 foot pole, I'll refrain from lecturing on how this abomination is NOT "traditional" in _any_ culture and if my mother didn't serve it, it does not belong on the table.

Just because I think cranberry sauce "doesn't go" with turkey, I won't insist some be saved for my dessert. A usual I won't be eating any pumpkin or apple pie either. Just cranberry sauce. Also chocolate cream pie.


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2022)

I am invited to my aunt's for Thanksgiving this year (I wasn't last year). She said it will be every other year now because she's alternating with one of her relatives. This aunt is by marraige, so I'm not surprised at not being invited to her side's celebration.


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2022)

Thanksgiving-related items I have:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/thanksgiving-realted-items-i-have.654/


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 249110


Is that a Red Rose Tea figurine? I used to collect them.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Is that a Red Rose Tea figurine? I used to collect them.


No, probably a "Made in Japan" figurine. I though the Red Rose figurines were all one color. I DO have some of those:


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2022)

Some Pilgrim/Thanksgiving art I have.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 12, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 249759


What a great idea, so cute, I love it!


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 20, 2022)

A little turkey fun..old video


----------



## Llynn (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 20, 2022)

Llynn said:


> View attachment 251282


That looks just fine to me!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)

I really meant to post a few things before this.  But at least I got here now to post some...lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 21, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>





RadishRose said:


>


Reminds me of my mom and dad. I was only 9 when they died, but I remember they (and me) dressed up for the holidays. Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Eve and day and Easter, we always dressed up. I never asked why. I just did as I was told. My dad sat at the one end of the table and mom would sit at the other end and I had to sit at the right side of my dad. My dad would lean over to me and remind me not to get my sleeves in my food. I would smile at him and nod and he would smile back. My dad’s parents came to our house for dinner and the day after Thanksgiving, we would go to my mom’s parents house for dinner, but not Turkey.


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2022)

Thanksgiving trivia and fun facts:

https://www.history.com/news/thanksgiving-history-trivia-facts


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)

The difference between modern American Thanksgiving and what the Pilgrims likely had and did.

https://www.vehiclesforveterans.org/from-the-first-thanksgiving-to-modern-day-thanksgiving/


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)

It's difficult for me to believe there won't be many Thanksgiving themed programs on TV tomorrow besides the parades. Twenty years ago, the History Channel and The Learning Channel would have historical documentaries regarding the holiday. There was even a cartoon "Mouse on the Mayflower" they was usually aired on a local station. The History Channel is having an "American Pickers" marathon and TLC's programming is focused on unusual people. What happened to educational history programming?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2022)

Survey: Which dessert do you usually indulge in on Thanksgiving?

1) apple pie/crisp
2) pumpkin pie
3) mince pie
4) cheesecake
5) sticky buns or similar pastry
6) some pie other than apple, pumpkin or mince
7) some type of cake
8) other (specify)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 24, 2022)

#2 #4 #5 mainly.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 24, 2022)

@debodun #2 and peanut butter pie!

I used to like those historical programs, too, even when they were the same ones every year. I have HULU and checked the History Channel and National Geographic but neither has them in their lineups.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 24, 2022)

AAA says 55 million Americans are travelling for Thanksgiving. People must be happy to hit the road. Gas is $2.69 a gallon here.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)

I can't get enough of this cute kid!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2022)

With all the festivities, sometimes a grandgirl just needs a refuge


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2022)

For those alone on this Thanksgiving, my woman is ready to swap places.
She's now collapsed, after making dinner for 14 people and two dogs.


----------

